# Mousasi Leaves M-1



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Headline on Sherdog homepage but the link doesn't lead to the report. Loretta Hunt has announced it on her twitter too.

Will Mousasi be any closer to the UFC now?

Edit...



> Friday, February 12, 2010
> by Loretta Hunt ([email protected])
> 
> 22601
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Mousasi-Leaves-M-1-Global-22601


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Assuming this is correct, yeah he would pretty much have to be closer.

Don't know what his deal with Strikeforce is, or exactly how much closer to the UFC, but definately has to help matters.

Next up, Fedor.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Bob Pataki said:


> Headline on Sherdog homepage but the link doesn't lead to the report. Loretta Hunt has announced it on her twitter too.
> 
> *Will Mousasi be any closer to the UFC now?*


I think so , but more than anything i HOPE so :thumb02:
so many amazing fights for him in the ufc .


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!!

Prediction: "Coming soon to the UFC near you . . . Mousasi!!!"


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

you would think that the reason behind this, is because he wants to move to the UFC, so I would be very surprised now if we dont find out very soon that he is going to be joining the UFC.

I like SF and dont wish for them to loose all there best fighters and get nothing in return, having said that I would like to see, Mousasi, Fedor, Rogers and Lashley at UFC.

but then Wandi, Jardine, CroCop to name a few at SF.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This is good news. 

He'll still have his contract with Strikeforce I believe so I don't know how many fights that has left to run. I'd like to see him go up against King Mo and Dan Henderson before moving to the UFC next year and proving how good he is at LHW.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone know for sure what his Strikeforce contract status is? 

Could Moussasi be a surprise replacement for Vitor?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Does anyone know for sure what his Strikeforce contract status is?
> 
> Could Moussasi be a surprise replacement for Vitor?



Nah there's no way that could be. Of course, it makes me jittery with excitement that this is timing up so well and DW is known to pull stunts like this. 

But nah that's basically impossible.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I totally have a boner, now only if Fedor would follow suit and leave M1 we could see the end of days as we know it!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Does anyone know for sure what his Strikeforce contract status is?
> 
> Could Moussasi be a surprise replacement for Vitor?


My thoughts exactly.

Isn't he currently at 205 - I know he can fight at 185 but he is 205 right now right?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

If true, I wonder if that voids his SF contract? i.e. If his contract was with M-1 and then they have a contract with SF rather than Mousasi himself. 

Yeah, I'm reaching I know but I'd love to see this guy in the UFC, although honestly I'd like to see at least one more test for him (against a good wrestler) before he fights Machida/Shogun/Silva, as tempting as Silva-Mousasi would be.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Isn't he currently at 205 - I know he can fight at 185 but he is 205 right now right?


Exactly. 
And i remember seeing an interview that he gave, saying that he won't go back to 185 and that he wants to go up to HW in the future...
Leaving M1 could be good in the way that he would find it way easier to sign with the UFC.
I still think that won't happen this year, but next year...i could bet some serious money we will be seeing this guy in the UFC. :thumb02:


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Updated the first post with the article.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mousasi has said he can't make MW anymore and he hardly has the noteriety with casual fans to pull off a main card spot he isn't fighting Anderson.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

This Is great news If you ask me!

He should team up with Greg Jackson and join the UFC.
Imagine all the crazy fights! Mousasi vs Shogun ... *droool*


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> This Is great news If you ask me!
> 
> He should team up with Greg Jackson and join the UFC.
> Imagine all the crazy fights! Mousasi vs Shogun ... *droool*


The problem with the UFC is that... all the camps Mousasi could join would either:


Be overrated (ie, AKA, has nothing to offer him IMO)

Conflict with too many potential fights (ie Black House, which has A LOT to offer him but would block fights with Silva, Paulo Filho, maybe even Machida).


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome news, big fan of Gegard Mousasi. He's wasted in the Strikeforce LHW division, and once he's beaten Lawal and maybe Hendo he should move over to the UFC. Would be a fantastic addition to the already stacked UFC 205lb Weight division!


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> The problem with the UFC is that... all the camps Mousasi could join would either:
> 
> 
> Be overrated (ie, AKA, has nothing to offer him IMO)
> ...


I very much doubt he'd join Black House, they seem quite exclusive and as far as I was aware he isn't close to them.

Doesn't he train with ATT anyway?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> The problem with the UFC is that... all the camps Mousasi could join would either:
> 
> 
> Be overrated (ie, AKA, has nothing to offer him IMO)
> ...


It surprises me how easy you seem to be able to label a training camp as overrated. Any group of management or trainers that are producing top tier fighters are far from overrated. As far as which camp is most beneficial to him? Someone mentioned he might be in ATT -- which I think is a really great place for him. I'd also like to see him with either Greg Nelson or Greg Jackson, both who are proven top tier trainers who can pull in championship talent if need be.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I would be interested to know how many fights he has left on his contract at Sf. I think it would be awesome to have him at LHW in the UFC. It'll be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

This.

Is.

Awesome news.

(But he ain't stepping in to fight Silva. Let's be realistic. If / when UFC gets him, they will likely build him up a bit)


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Why would anyone want to see him join one of the gyms over here? So he can fight half the talent? Quite frankly I'd rather he stay in SF. The UFC needs to start having some decent competition over here so they realize mma isn't their exclusive invention.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Servatose said:


> It surprises me how easy you seem to be able to label a training camp as overrated. Any group of management or trainers that are producing top tier fighters are far from overrated. As far as which camp is most beneficial to him? Someone mentioned he might be in ATT -- which I think is a really great place for him. I'd also like to see him with either Greg Nelson or Greg Jackson, both who are proven top tier trainers who can pull in championship talent if need be.


You gotta look at the very high-tier aspect. Jon Fitch hasn't improved a bit since he's been there, Swick has been following awful game plans and he's looked awful, and Velasquez's potential almost seems squandered there because they leave him with so many holes in his game. Kos has definitly improve his standup while there but he's still 3-2 in his last 5 fights. Plus they currently have no champions. 


But it seems like he's going with ATT and he'll probably continue to work with GSP - at whichever came GSP is at at the time.


And I'd agree with the above post except that... Mousasi is at LHW, and the UFC owns the LHW division bar none. SF has a more competitive MW division, a very competitive HW division... but at LHW, there's nobody left for Mousasi besides Hendo and Lawal. 

Mousasi needs to go to the UFC if he wants to stay at LHW. SF is a strong organization, they'll do fine without him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Mousasi could clean out LHW in the UFC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you MMA gods!!! I am so happy that Mousasi is not with them anymore! I hope that this is one more step closer to having him in the UFC. Don't get me wrong he does have good matchups in Strikeforce, but can you imagine Gegard Mousasi in the already super stacked UFC LHW division?!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Great news. I still really want to see him fight King Mo though, would be great if Mo leaves strikeforce and the UFC sign them both and fight for a co main event or some thing.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

He should go straight to Extreme Coutoure..Randy working with him would be great. Fedor should follow suit. I like SF but the UFC is just so much deeper. 

Bones Jones vs. Mousasi would be so cool.


----------



## Mister Paruyr (May 27, 2007)

*Mousasi Parts ways with M1*

http://www.mousasi.com/2010/02/parting-ways-with-m-1/ 



> Parting Ways with M-1
> After careful consideration, I have decided that it is in my best interest to part ways with M-1 Global.* During the time I spent under their wing, M-1 Global, as a promoter and management company, allowed me to achieve many great things.* I appreciate all they have done for me.My management is being taken care of by someone close to me and I am looking forward to continuing my fight career and defending my STRIKEFORCE light heavyweight title in 2010 and win the lhw gp in Dream.
> Thank you everyone for all your support.
> Gegard Mousasi


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Mousasi in the UFC is a sweet thing. Lets hope Dana can make it happen, and that M-1's crap mentality hasn't rubbed off on Mousasi too much.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mousasi will most likely end up in the UFC now. Good news.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Best news I've heard since Brock's recovery.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

My prediction for Mousasi's career from here on:



Fights Lawal in April and finishes him by sub in the 1st or 2nd

Fights Hendo and wins by submission or decision

Accepts UFC offer and faces Thiago Silva at 205 for his debut

Walks through Thiago Silva and makes a statement to the UFC LHW division



I'll be back to this thread in a year. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ahh you beat me too it + rep.

I hope this doesn't ruin Mousasi's relationship with Dream and Strikeforce. I would rather see him stay where he is then go to the UFC anytime soon.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> My prediction for Mousasi's career from here on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your predictions.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope Mousasi stays with Strikeforce and Dream they need him.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

This was posted in the UFC forum early this mourning too, I hope he goes to the UFC I want to see him fight the top LHW in the world.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Personally i only just great fighters like Mousasi in SF when they need to get more wins and train more for the high Caliber fighters in UFC...

But i know Mousasi is more then ready for UFC... I don't want to be some UFC butthugger and say there are only good fights there.

But the bottom line is, Mousasi is by far the highest caliber fighter in the LHW division in SF, and he would look like another top contender in UFC....

Fights with Jon Jones, Rashad, or Rampage, or Shogun, make me want Mousasi in UFC badly


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> This was posted in the UFC forum early this mourning too, I hope he goes to the UFC I want to see him fight the top LHW in the world.


I do too but I would much rather him stay with Strikeforce/Dream for another year or so.

That's just me tho I just want both promotions to do well.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I hope Mousasi stays with Strikeforce and Dream they need him.


True...but I just don't see a whole lot of exciting matchups for him in either. The UFC has by far the most dense LHW division in the world, not to mention the possibility of a fight with Anderson at 185 or 205. Just so many possibilities for awesome fights I have to put my concern for SF and DREAM behind me :thumb02:.

This is very good news though, the only reason I can see for this is that Gegard sees a future for himself in the UFC.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This could be good.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm liking Mousasi more and more, what a smart move to leave M1's clutches.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

its about time, maybe gsp helped warm him to the idea of the ufc? either way i wish he was still at mw so they could sign him to fight silva (if not right away)-is it me or does anyone else think that one or two lhw dropping down to mw is not too bad an idea with so much talent in that division?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

He told me this was coming


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

eeee why this thing is post on the ufc section and not strike force?


----------



## chris&snoop (Feb 12, 2010)

Afternoon all, first post for me, Sherdog moderators can suck a hairy dick! 
I think GSP training with Gegard definitely had something to do with it. Maybe Georges telling him how great things are at the UFC has influenced him, which I think is a good thing, all the top LHW's in the world (other than Gegard) are in the UFC.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

chris&snoop said:


> Afternoon all, first post for me, Sherdog moderators can suck a hairy dick!
> I think GSP training with Gegard definitely had something to do with it. Maybe Georges telling him how great things are at the UFC has influenced him, which I think is a good thing, all the top LHW's in the world (other than Gegard) are in the UFC.


Lol, welcome to the forum man. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

If Henderson destroys Mousasi in Strikeforce, his debut in UFC won't be as anticipated as it could be.


----------



## chris&snoop (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, nice to be here. Sorry for cursing in my first post, but they pissed me off. No warning, yellow card etc, just a straight ban. 
I tried to start a thread saying I thought Bisping would beat Wand (not a popular view granted) and said that I wanted it to happen just beacause i thought the nuclear fallout on sherdog would be funny. 
A little oversensitive over there, but this looks like a good place to discuss all thing mma so I'm a happy man.

BP,as you are an administrator, can I ask why peoples AV's arent on display? am I missing something!?



The_Senator said:


> If Henderson destroys Mousasi in Strikeforce, his debut in UFC won't be as anticipated as it could be.


That true, I bet Dana wishes he could have cut a deal with Dan now. I thought Gegard was fighting King Mo next?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

chris&snoop said:


> BP,as you are an administrator, can I ask why peoples AV's arent on display? am I missing something!?


They should be. Check your settings, you might have the show avatar option off.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> If Henderson destroys Mousasi in Strikeforce, his debut in UFC won't be as anticipated as it could be.


But then again.. if Mousasi destroys Dan.. uhh, what a debut..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

chris&snoop said:


> That true, I bet Dana wishes he could have cut a deal with Dan now. I thought Gegard was fighting King Mo next?


Maybe, but it's not confirmed yet as far as I know!

I think before he leaves SF he will probably fight Hendo first. Just don't see how SF can not stage this fight before he leaves. Could be the biggest fight in SF history..except Fedor vs.Rogers of course lol


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Would have liked to see him fight Henderson first but this is still great news.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> If Henderson destroys Mousasi in Strikeforce, his debut in UFC won't be as anticipated as it could be.



Henderson lost to Misaki, a mid-tier SF fighter, before he left for the UFC. With his 3-2 record in the UFC I find it hard to believe he got much better there. I see almost no way Dan can beat Mousasi.




NotDylan said:


> Would have liked to see him fight Henderson first but this is still great news.




Don't get ahead of yourselves guys... he's still with SF and still fighting for Dream.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Nah there's no way that could be. Of course, it makes me jittery with excitement that this is timing up so well and DW is known to pull stunts like this.
> 
> But nah that's basically impossible.


correct. its highly unlikely since Dana has a thing about fighters only fighting in the UFC. Fun to think about though.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Henderson lost to Misaki, a mid-tier SF fighter, before he left for the UFC. With his 3-2 record in the UFC I find it hard to believe he got much better there. I see almost no way Dan can beat Mousasi.
> 
> Don't get ahead of yourselves guys... he's still with SF and still fighting for Dream.


Agree that Mousasi would beat Hendo, though I still think its an interesting fight.

And yeah, when I first read the title of the thread my initial reaction was "Mmmm he must be in negotiations with the UFC...." But then of course the realization that he currently has obligations in both Strikeforce and DREAM kinda rained on my parade. Its a start though at least, and I wouldn't really mind too much seeing him demolish the competition in both organizations before moving the UFC. That'll just make the whole ordeal even more special :thumb02:


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd love to see Mousasi in the UFC, but he seems to be the type of guy who values his independence. He likes to fight K-1 matches, he likes to bounce around between Dream and Strikeforce, and I remember reading that he wants to start fighting in boxing matches. Even though he's not with M-1 anymore he still might be like Fedor and decide not to sign with the UFC because of their restrictions.


----------



## chris&snoop (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeez, I hope you're wrong, but you seem spot on with your analysis. 
Like I said previously, I wonder if going to train with GSP might sway him to signing? I hope so, would love to see him in the UFC, hes one of only a few fighters worldwide who I think could make an instant impact in the upper echelons of the division.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe he just wants to sign with with Firaz/Tri-Star and train with GSP full-time?

Also maybe he's mad at M-1 for putting that clause that he can only fight on the same cards as Fedor in his SF contract.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Isn't he currently at 205 - I know he can fight at 185 but he is 205 right now right?


Wishful thinking, though I'm wishing right along with you, but it'd be too soon.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like to see him in the UFC, maybe 2011 he'll be there. I know he said personally he'd like to fight in April, then the Dream 205 tourney, another SF fight in the fall and the NYE show in Japan. But, I guess if Dana throws some money at him after his SF contract is up, he'll come.

Honestly, if he does goto the UFC I'd like to see him get his feet wet a bit first with a couple middle of the road type guys. If Dana's is smart he'd do it anyway to build the hype train, considering people who only watch the UFC won't know who he is. Unless they want to start a best of Gegard Mousasi show on fridays or something . 

Gegard is one of my favorite fighters, but let's face it he is still very young and still has a few holes in his game to work on.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

i can see moussasi in the UFC by the end of the year.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillingRoad89 said:


> i can see moussasi in the UFC by the end of the year.


yea that should be the timeframe :thumbsup:

but does anybody know, how many fights he got left on his SF contract??


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> yea that should be the timeframe :thumbsup:
> 
> but does anybody know, how many fights he got left on his SF contract??


SF does not have a clause like UFC does, he can fight in UFC if he wanted to.

Look at Overeem, he fights everywhere lol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh :confused02: so you mean he signs fight for fight?? 

So it's possible that he can just take an offer from the UFC after his next bout? or even right now??


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh :confused02: so you mean he signs fight for fight??
> 
> So it's possible that he can just take an offer from the UFC after his next bout? or even right now??


Not really, its more like an open contract. For example if he wants to fight anywhere in the world he can, while still being the Strikeforce LHW champ.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ohh ok now I understand 

have other fighters similar contracts? Shields probably right?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ohh ok now I understand
> 
> have other fighters similar contracts? Shields probably right?


Co promotion is a part of everybody's contract I believe.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ohh ok now I understand
> 
> have other fighters similar contracts? Shields probably right?


Shields is only on contract with Strikeforce I believe.

The reason strikeforce allows this is because they know that if they don't allow these big named fighters to fight in other places then they will leave...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Shields is only on contract with Strikeforce I believe.
> 
> The reason strikeforce allows this is because they know that if they don't allow these big named fighters to fight in other places then they will leave...


makes sense  but the UFC doesn't allow something like this right? So if he wants to fight there, he can't just keep fighting at SF right?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> makes sense  but the UFC doesn't allow something like this right? So if he wants to fight there, he can't just keep fighting at SF right?


Correct.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the clearance Inter!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thanks for the clearance Inter!


Anytime man.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

what a slick move if the UFC gave up Hendo and gets Gegard instead hahahahaha!! always a step ahead and im pretty sure Gegard realizes where his legacy has to be made,if only Fedor would make the same move, m1 is a joke and now is once again a one fighter demanding the world joke.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Fight linker just came up with some more on the M-1 Split



> Here’s some more information on why Mousasi left M-1 Global, with MMA Junkie getting the scoop on the catalytic moment:
> 
> "Mousasi’s longtime manager, Apy Echteld, on Friday told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the decision to leave was made when an M-1 executive elected not to sign a long-term management proposal that would have given the Dutch-Armenian fighter “lifetime security” – a deal similar to one held by Fedor Emelianenko.
> 
> ...


http://www.fightlinker.com/more-on-mousasi-m-1-split


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd like to see him fight Machida, actually I'd love to see it. But I can understand wanting to stay with Strikeforce/Dream. No way would I give up a LHW belt just to fight one guy. That's pointless. He should stick around where he is for a while and keep dominating.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Damn- If Mousasi comes to the UFC that would be awesome. I'm still hoping he fights King Mo and gives him a serious kickboxing lesson. Either way- Mousasi would tighten the LHW division knot even more...:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to see Mousasi vs Henderson, then he's free to join UFC


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

If he signs with the UFC then it'll be worth it, but I actually wanted to see Mousasi v King Mo


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> If he signs with the UFC then it'll be worth it, but I actually wanted to see Mousasi v King Mo


 you know Danas just waiting for King Mo to really break out, snag him up aswell and make that King Mo vs Rampage "grudge" match. even tho they are really friends. everybody makes $, SF suffers the UFC gains and we see King Mo get his cocky head knocked off his shoulders

win/win/win, yep its official, this post is full of win!!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Except for a bout against Handerson, all of his best fights at 205 pounds would be in the UFC. 

If he truly wants to test himself really, it makes sense for him to sign there.

He's going to embarrass King Mo.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

This is obviously great news. I think part of it has to be the fact that M1 only allowed him to fight in SF on the same cards as Fedor. At least that was the deal the last I heard and it seems pretty limiting.

I'd also like to see him stick it out with SF for another year or so and develop/improve.


----------

